# Anyone dress up their cheese before smoking?



## meat hunter (Jan 14, 2010)

Just did my first cheese smoke today. 2 weeks we'll see if it went well as that's when I open it up and taste it. 

For those of you that smoke your own cheese, have any of you done anything to it before you smoked it? Like rub dill on it or garlic? Anything other than just plain smoked cheese. Looking for ideas to try so if you have, let me know.


----------



## fire it up (Jan 14, 2010)

Just 2 weeks ago tomorrow I did some cheese that were standard smoke but tried a few experiments.
One chunk of jack I coated in fresh cracked black pepper, a cheddar in paprika, oregano, and not sure what else, then one was marinated in hot chili sesame oil before smoking, guess I should open them and see how they turned out.
Ok, just checked and the one was paprika, garlic powder, oregano and chipotle powder.
http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=86709


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 14, 2010)

I remember that post. Only a few more days and you can open them up. I hope I see your post when you tell us how they turned out. I would like to make a few blocks to take on our ice fishing trip next month, but I want to make sure they taste good and not like an old gym sock LOL.


----------

